# Japanese maples



## treeman45246 (Dec 21, 2005)

(Now that I have Elmore's attention) I'd like to find out if anyone recommends a good website for perusing the many varieties of this species available. I'm not a big fan of the fullmoon or other common varieties, but I have a pretty specific set of characteristics in mind... and I'd like to find a website where I can find pictures of a good number of varieties. Google images search led me down a dozen or so dead ends, with all the same trees, so I thought I'd see if anyone had a favorite site. I appreciate any help as always.


----------



## Elmore (Dec 22, 2005)

My attention is yours. I don't know if the proprietor of this forum wants us to share info about other forums on these pages. I don't want to ruffle any feathers.
A good upright/broad cultivar that I recommend is 'Orido nishiki' a.k.a. 'Oridono nishiki'. It is a beautiful and vigorous variegated form. It has white, cream and pink variegation on many leaves in Spring. The pink fades as the season goes on leaving the white and/or cream portions throughout the remainder of the season. It has medium sized, shiny dark green leaves overall and turns a deep burgundy or ruby red in fall. The young stems have a multi colored striation. Sort of looks like pulled taffy. In the fall the stems take on a deep burgundy color also. This is a good one for a shady location. A great understory tree.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Acer%20palmatum%20Oridono%20nishiki/Oridononishikivarigation4-16-03.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"width=500>


----------



## darkstar (Jan 1, 2006)

order a copy of japanese Maples by J.D. Vertrees is you dont already have it . Its an extraordinary book .Then look for the cultivar you want .


----------



## treeman45246 (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks, dark. My copy arrived last week. Elmore was able to hook me up with all the information I sought and more, so thanks is due to him as well.


----------



## Elmore (Jan 4, 2006)

treeman45246 said:


> thanks, dark. My copy arrived last week. Elmore was able to hook me up with all the information I sought and more, so thanks is due to him as well.


Send wood...please.


----------



## treeman45246 (Jan 4, 2006)

I'll be out at Spring Grove early next week. Ginkgo cultivars (labelled) esp. the Dwarf created off of a branch sport. Any others?


----------

